# Uk pcc



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

I understand that we need to follow the process documented on the acro website -

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


I just wanted to check from the members who have applied from India as to how did they send the application to the address mentioned -
did you use Speed Post or normal post? does speed post ensure guaranteed delivery?

thanks,


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Dude Below is my exp of UK PCC which i got recently.

1. Do not go for normal post delivery, the chances are that it will never come to you(happened in my case) and there is possibility you end up sending n number of email to ACRO

2.I had to again pay the fees for courier so that this can be tracked and it got delivered with 5 days of payment.

3.Since you are planning to file application go for normal post but with courier in return certificate so that you can track your PCC and the tracking no. will be provided to you by ACRO in the email on request

4.When you send via normal delivery, give a GAP of 2 weeks and they will send you the file name or in between you can send the email with ref of your passport no and name and they will feedback to you the status so no worries....


All the best !


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

Hi

I applied for PCC from UK for me and my wife.We thought of applying through speed post.But the lady at the Post Office said Speed post and registered post doesn't make any difference as both takes 10 days to reach.So we proceeded with RP option on​ 6 Nov

I kept on tracking the Consignment online in post office site and the status was showing as Booked.I was worried a bit and thought that the application is lost.I got an email from acro uk last Monday stating that they have received bth our applications on 14 Nov and will be processed as per guidelines.

Today(26 Nov) we both have received the certificates.it took 3 weeks for us to get this done.

To mention we selected the Secure International Delivery option for return.

Regards,
M


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for PCC from UK for me and my wife.We thought of applying through speed post.But the lady at the Post Office said Speed post and registered post doesn't make any difference as both takes 10 days to reach.So we proceeded with RP option on​ 6 Nov
> 
> ...


Thanks Murali!


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

I thought my experience myt help you too.. I have applied for the UK PCC on 17th October and paid the fee through SBI GBP Banker's Draft. I have used ''world net express service'' available through Indian Post office to send the application. It is actually collaborated with DHL and it took just 4 days to reach ACRO office. I got an acknowledgement from ACRO on 24th after they have claimed the Draft in UK SBI branch. My Certificate was dispacted on 25th Oct and i got it on 30th Oct since i signed up for Secured International delivery. All in all, it Costed GBP 54 and i got the certificate in 10 days. 


I hope this helps...


Regards,
Rajeev


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought my experience myt help you too.. I have applied for the UK PCC on 17th October and paid the fee through SBI GBP Banker's Draft. I have used ''world net express service'' available through Indian Post office to send the application. It is actually collaborated with DHL and it took just 4 days to reach ACRO office. I got an acknowledgement from ACRO on 24th after they have claimed the Draft in UK SBI branch. My Certificate was dispacted on 25th Oct and i got it on 30th Oct since i signed up for Secured International delivery. All in all, it Costed GBP 54 and i got the certificate in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rajeev. I is very helpful information. Can you let me know how much did the world net express service cost?

Also, the guidelines says that the documents should not be stapled or pinned together - did you not staple your application form together? also did you take a single printout per sheet or did you print on the back as well?


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

thinkpanther said:


> Thanks Rajeev. I is very helpful information. Can you let me know how much did the world net express service cost?
> 
> Also, the guidelines says that the documents should not be stapled or pinned together - did you not staple your application form together? also did you take a single printout per sheet or did you print on the back as well?


Hi,

It costed me Rs. 1500. I didnt staple them at all. i took a single print per sheet. Do not forget to get your Photo attested by the authorised person listed on the guidelines sheet...and also, please do attach your address correspondence proofs.

Regards,
rajeev


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Experts, 
I have to apply for UK PCC. But in the ACRO application, they have asked for 2 address proofs which I don't have. Is there any other alternative? Anyone faced similar issue?


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have to apply for UK PCC. But in the ACRO application, they have asked for 2 address proofs which I don't have. Is there any other alternative? Anyone faced similar issue?


You can directly call them on their number to check for alternatives...


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> You can directly call them on their number to check for alternatives...


Yeah.. I tried the number given for overseas. But , automated system says that they are really busy and can't connect to any person. Whenever I call the response is same.. Dropped a mail and lets see what's coming back.. And just to clarify, we have to send our address proof in India, right? Anyways, no one would have address proof in UK if they are applying from overseas...


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Yeah.. I tried the number given for overseas. But , automated system says that they are really busy and can't connect to any person. Whenever I call the response is same.. Dropped a mail and lets see what's coming back.. And just to clarify, we have to send our address proof in India, right? Anyways, no one would have address proof in UK if they are applying from overseas...


You have to call them during UK hours. I have called them a couple of times


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> You have to call them during UK hours. I have called them a couple of times


Yeah.. I tried in UK hours only.. Anyways, I got reply from them stating that I can submit anyone's address proof who is living with me in the current address , but they have to provide a covering letter for me. I guess, I can do that.. 

Just to ensure, my wife has recent bank statements and Bajaj Loan statement with address. This should suffice for two address proofs, right?


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

what address should I send my courier to? I am sending the courier from india and opting for normal service - there's one address on the form for premium service and one for international couriers wch is a bit confusing. please help:

Address for Premium
Service:
ACRO (P)
PO Box 660
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9LN
(UK)

Address for Standard
Service:
ACRO
PO Box 481
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9FS
(UK)

Address for Courier
Delivery:
ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello PS,

I sent my application through TCS to:

ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX

Because other two address are P.O BOX and courier companies never deliver on P.O box because there is no one to sign upon receiving mail / post. You will get your UK PCC within 7 working days.(Standard Service)

Good Luck


what address should I send my courier to? I am sending the courier from india and opting for normal service - there's one address on the form for premium service and one for international couriers wch is a bit confusing. please help:

Address for Premium
Service:
ACRO (P)
PO Box 660
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9LN
(UK)

Address for Standard
Service:
ACRO
PO Box 481
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9FS
(UK)

Address for Courier
Delivery:
ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

sam1051 said:


> Hello PS,
> 
> I sent my application through TCS to:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi All,

I am repeating my question, so apology for tht but just wants to be double sure on that.

I am applying for UK PCC under their Premium service and sending the documents through Indian Post (express service) on the below address

Address for CourierDelivery:

ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX

Please let me know your thoughts if missing on something.

Thanks


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I am repeating my question, so apology for tht but just wants to be double sure on that.

I am applying for UK PCC under their Premium service and sending the documents through Indian Post (express service) on the below address

Address for CourierDelivery:

ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX

Please let me know your thoughts if missing on something.

Thanks[/QUOTE]




Hi 
one thing you should remember if you choose courier service( Any mail i.e professional couriers etc ) then you are sending on right address if you choose normal delivery option you should choose another address.

reply me back if you want any other clarification.


----------



## gowthamn (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am sending my PCC application from Bangalore, India. What is the best mode of payment. Guess we have 4 options
1. UK cheque
2. Postal order
3. Bankers draft
4. Bank transfer

I am confused about this. Please help.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

whichever is convenient & easy just choose that, if you know anyone in UK who can pay on your behalf i.e bank transfer without going much hassle then go for that, but before you choose this option, let ACRO know & they will provide you a reference number to match against your payment. 

Girl Aussie 



gowthamn said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am sending my PCC application from Bangalore, India. What is the best mode of payment. Guess we have 4 options
> 1. UK cheque
> 2. Postal order
> ...


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Guys,

The case officer in my case has required PCC from UK for me. I have some queries regarding this, if you can suggest:
I travelled first time to UK for a period of 7 months Jul 2008 - Jan 2009 and then Jan 2010 - apr 2010 (3 months) and then May 2010 - Jul 2010 (3 months). During this this time period, i had stayed with my friends and didnt had any permanent address proof. 

Can i have my PCC from UK? I have visited the site for PCC UK department, and they require two address proof, which i dont have obviously.

Could you suggest, what i should do?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi jamie,

You need to provide two different present address proofs,where you live now.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi jamie, You need to provide two different present address proofs,where you live now. Thanks, Raj


To add:
Like bank statement and utility bill.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi jamie,
> 
> You need to provide two different present address proofs,where you live now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj, however, is it possible to have PCC from UK at all? I don't have any document related to my stay there. Only document is only the old passport where dates of IN and OUT of UK are mentioned there.
What are document requirements.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I live in India and need to apply for UK PCC required for Australian PR and have the following queries :- 

1. Can I provide CO details to UK ACRO department. It is being asked in ACRO online form filling ?

2. Is it mandatory to send documents by courier and also receive by courier? Can't the whole process be just completed online ?

Your response will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hello folks, 
I did my MBA from UK, i stayed there for close to 11 months and 20 days or something, but I did not stay there at an entire stretch of time, in between for a few weeks I was also in India. After completing my MBA, i came back to India stayed here for 6 months and then went back again to UK for a month or so. Would I be required to Submit a UK PCC as well? 
I am planning to front load my documents and except for my degree (which is in rectification) and UK PCC, I have all the other documents in place


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> Hello folks,
> I did my MBA from UK, i stayed there for close to 11 months and 20 days or something, but I did not stay there at an entire stretch of time, in between for a few weeks I was also in India. After completing my MBA, i came back to India stayed here for 6 months and then went back again to UK for a month or so. Would I be required to Submit a UK PCC as well?
> I am planning to front load my documents and except for my degree (which is in rectification) and UK PCC, I have all the other documents in place


Hi godspeed4476,

Please read the below.

Character requirements
Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
Military service record or discharge papers for each person who is/has served in the armed forces of any country. Police certificates are also required for the countries of service.


----------

